# Best fencing for mini's



## Jens (Mar 23, 2012)

I've only had large horses in the past and have always wanted a couple of minis. I currently don't have any horses and want to put up some fencing at my house so I can get 2 mini's this summer. I was going to fence 2 areas, one being 80 by 80 feet. Is this a fair size? I also was thinking of using Red brand no climb horse fencing 4' high and 4" wood posts every 8'. What does everyone think?


----------



## jyuukai (Mar 23, 2012)

In the past I have kept my mini in the Red Brand fencing (topped with a strand of electric as the pasture was for large horses) and she did well in it. She has been kept in chain link (when we fell on hard times she was in my mom's back yard haha) and now is in two strands of electric wire. 4 ft sounds good for a height, unless you are gifted with my horse in which case it won't be stopping her from taking a walk




I will say that I'd consider a string of electric wire around the halfway mark just in case, minis love to rub and my mini bowed out the no-climb AND the chain link in places where she was rubbing her shedding coat on the fence.

My dream fence is wooden posts, 4-5ft apart with a small-squared no-climb style fence with one board of wood on top to keep it straight, and another board on the bottom for any pasture in which I may have a foal.


----------



## Zipper (Mar 23, 2012)

I have the no climb and I have chain link and I also have wooden snow fencing.

I like the wooden snowfencing the best nothing can get into them and it seems to last even when they rub on it and we have a

strand of barb wire on top on the big horse side as they are the ones that break it off not the minis.


----------



## shorthorsemom (Mar 23, 2012)

I use redbrand no climb fencing. I have wooden posts, inside the fencing part way up, I use the white tape and a solar fencer to keep their butts off the fence, I put the tape keepers on the posts. Works well for me. I have adjusters for the tape so I can take out the slack in places. This was fast and easy and has worked well.


----------



## Jill (Mar 23, 2012)

We have cattle panels on (painted) oak posts. I like this type of fencing. Previously had heavy gage feild fencing, which we replaced years back with the cattle panels (much sturdier).


----------



## AnnaC (Mar 23, 2012)

I cant offer suggestions about the fencing that might be available to you as I'm in the UK, but I do want to say that you need to remember that minis are still horses and need SPACE to run around in. They race and chase at fast speeds and restricting them to a small area can lead to problems as they are forced to stop suddenly or twist as they come up to a 'boundary' fence - especially with youngsters!

JMO but half an acre is the very minimum that I would use for a mini and more if you have it. There is nothing more likely to make you laugh than a group of minis (or even a pair) throwing up their heels and having a fun, flat out race over a large expanse of pasture. And believe it or not, they will stay a lot fitter grazing and roaming around a large area than they will restricted to a smaller area where you have to feed hay and they stand around eating it.

Good luck with your new minis - do keep us up to date with your plans!


----------



## susanne (Mar 23, 2012)

I have my big B gelding and small Shetland mare in an approx. 80-100 ft. corral, and they have a great time racing and playing. What is the total room you have available? Rather than two equal size areas, perhaps you could make one larger.

As for fencing, we have one corral in 4 ft. no-climb and the other in 4 ft. welded wire, each with hotwire at top and at knee height. I would never use either, especially the welded wire, without electric to keep them off the fence. With electric, you could also use field fencing, but I'd probably add a third hotwire for safety. Without electric, they will destroy any of these type fences in no time.

My 38" gelding showed me that he can hop over the 4 ft. fence from a standstill, no sweat. Lucky for us, he stays in by choice, but grain is locked safely away.


----------



## Jens (Mar 23, 2012)

Thank you everyone for your input, I really appreciate it! I am so excited about getting some mini's, it's all I think about! I'm sure I will have more questions soon...


----------



## Zoey3 (Mar 23, 2012)

We have field fence in the pasture and cattle panels in the smaller pens and barn. After 12 years we are starting to replace fencing. Cattle panels will last longer.


----------

